

Twitter for iOS 4.3 released - cdevroe
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twitter/id333903271?mt=8

======
cdevroe
The release notes:

Twitter for iPhone 4.3 \- Expanded Tweets: when you view Tweet details
containing links to partner websites, you can now see content previews, view
images, play videos and more [please note: this feature is rolling out
gradually] \- Enhanced experience around selected events with the best Tweets
and photos from those involved \- Push notifications for Tweets: choose to
receive notifications from people you follow anytime they tweet or retweet \-
Ambient notifications: enables you to see brief non-interruptive notifications
in the status bar while you are using the app \- Improvements to search
autocomplete for users \- Discover: now indicates when new stories are
available for you to view \- Tappable avatars that take you directly to user
profiles \- Performance improvements \- Support for password entry in app when
experiencing authentication issues \- Hungarian language support \- Updated
with new Twitter bird \- Many other tweaks, polish, and bug and crasher fixes

